# RAILWIRE Broadband: Is it available at Kolkata???



## kg11sgbg (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,any idea about the services of Railwire Express Network the Broadband Service provider from Internet Broadband service provider, High Speed Broadband, Broadband service in bangalore???
Is the service available at Kolkata?
If any of our @TDF friends (particularly a Kolkatan/Calcuttan) has availed it,please do provide feedback.
I am keen to have the *10Mbps FUP plan(40GB after that 512kbps unlimited) @Rs.1,099/- per month*.

What is meant to be attested by *LCO*???
Who is a LCO? What authorization does he/she holds?
Friend,  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] could you throw up some light on this matter?
Every one is welcomed to discuss and provide info about Railwire Express Network.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2015)

railwire broadband is a service provided by indian railways using optical fibre cables along side railway tracks.it is mostly available in railway colonies & some areas very close to such colonies.bangalore is the only exception where its services are available in a larger area.unless you are living in a railway colony chances of getting this service is close to zero.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh! I get it.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good info... I will add this provider to my thread.. thanks


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2015)

and there's this issue in Railwire..
Railwire - Your IP already downloading a file - Error

My friend is using some 620/- plan for 1Mbps till 20GB, 512 kbps later on. Whenever he tries to download a file or visit some specific site, he was always greeted with this IP error.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2015)

Ultimately it is back to square 1 again and thy trust lies with BSNL.


----------

